# How important is turning out?



## abi_molly (20 February 2015)

Hey, I am doing an Equitation Science degree and am looking at horses with limited or no turnout - what are your opinions on how much time keeping a horse in a stable is acceptable? 

If you don't turn out how often do you ride or walk the horse out, and do you use any stable toys/activites?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## dodgers89 (20 February 2015)

My horse is out about 12 hours a day and in over night at the moment. From March/April time he'll be out all day and night, just coming in for a couple of hours to have tea and give him space on his own. I like him being out as much as possible - he's a happy hacker so doesn't need restricted grazing or anything.


----------



## Goldenstar (20 February 2015)

My horses go out most days they miss turn out only if they are hunting or away for training  ( because they are away all day and clearly can't go out )
If they are on a rest day they get around five to six hours at this time of year .
If they are working they get three .
As spring comes and the weather improves they get longer .
In summer they go out at night and come during the day .
In autumn they will out until the nights draw in and we need them for work then swop on to the winter routine .
Horses out of work in winter get from eight thirty to fourish unless the weather is terrible . 
Light and the desire to ride out when the light is the best constrains turnout in winter we also need them in to be bathed clipped groomed etc during working hours .
My horses work six days a week or five if they have hunted two days .
I don't give toys I think they make horses fretful and bad mannered, they do always have forage and get several different types of forage .
I do think it's acceptable to keep horses in full work without turnout providing there is enough labour to care for them well however it's not acceptable to me and I would not keep my own horses like that.
The keeping of horses not in work ( old and young horses ) stabled without turnout is not acceptable .


----------



## SpringArising (20 February 2015)

It's absolutely essential I completely and wholeheartedly disagree with anyone who keeps their horses in 24/7.


----------



## Pinkvboots (20 February 2015)

Mine go out about 9 to 10 hours daily in winter longer in summer, Although some horses are different for example my mare was on box rest from december last year until the march,and my gelding just did not want to be out alone so he also went without turnout for that time being ridden most days and he was absolutely fine it worried me at first but it did him no damage at all, I would not want any of my horses to be in 24-7 for ever but sometimes in certain situations they have to stay in.


----------



## kathantoinette (20 February 2015)

I think its v important for them to be out.  Mine might spend an odd day in and would definately be ridden that day.  We have very heavy clay land here so it does get very wet and muddy.  I have a sand turnout area which they go in for the day if the paddock is too wet.


----------



## Orangehorse (20 February 2015)

Horses evolved to be walking around all day, ponies in the wild will cover about 30 miles simply moving from different grazing to water.  The only reason horses are stabled is for our own convenience, so it is easier for humans to work them.  Stabled horses were originally working all day, or most of the day and were put in a stable to rest, feed and be available for work the next day.  Horses can adapt to a certain extent, but to be stabled all the time is certainly not good for them.  Unless there is good reason, like having to be on box rest, they should be turned out for some of the day, and many will become very difficult to ride and handle if they are not given enough turnout.


----------



## splashgirl45 (20 February 2015)

mine is out all day every day for at least 6 hours at the moment, will be longer as the days lengthen and then out 24/7 in the summer..i would not be happy to have no turnout or very restricted turnout as I feel horses should be out in the fresh air walking about as much as poss..


----------



## Doris68 (20 February 2015)

My 29 yo is out (in the field) from around 10.30 am until around 4.00 pm.  She's then in the yard with access to her stable and manege until 10.00 pm when she's put in her stable until the morning and then left in the yard/manege until 10.30 am.  In the Spring, she's slightly restricted as she is such a good do'er, so comes in to the yard from time to time during the day with restricted grazing as and when necessary throughout the spring/summer.  She's at home by the way!


----------



## flirtygerty (20 February 2015)

Mine are out 24/7 whenever possible, one hates being in unless being fed, he will stand out covered in snow, unrugged rather than come in to the barn area, had to tie barn doors shut to keep him in


----------



## kassieg (21 February 2015)

Mine during the winter go to bed between 6pm & 7pm & get turned out at 7am 

from end of March possibly earlier if this weather keeps up they will be out 24/7 until November time again weather dependent

I have my own yard now so they are out every day no matter what, at livery if it was bad weather they would be kept in for a few days & it would upset me so much as I could tell that my mares character changed completely she got quite down. 

If she is eventing in the summer she obviously isn't turned out during day but will go straight out when she gets home. If competing/lesson  during the winter I will try to get her a few hours before or after. 

It is imperative to a horses mental state to be turned out they were not made to be kept in a box 24/7 !!


----------



## junglefairy (21 February 2015)

Turned out 24/7 unless the weather is really awful and they look absolutely miserable (a couple of times a year, and even then only at night). 

I think long periods of stabling is both physically, and mentally, damaging and cruel.


----------



## Pebble101 (21 February 2015)

junglefairy said:



			I think long periods of stabling is both physically, and mentally, damaging and cruel.
		
Click to expand...

This.  I have done it in the past (they went our for aa couple of hours a day) but wouldn't dream of doing it now. My horses are in for 3/4 hours most days, but otherwise live out albeit with plenty of grass and a field shelter.


----------



## oldie48 (21 February 2015)

Mine are out for most of the daytime hours in winter and in during the hottest part of the day in summer (because they both hate flies). I feel that turnout is essential for the mental well being of horses, but having said that, when I go away for training courses my horse is perfectly happy being stabled 24/7 probably because he's worked hard and has plenty to eat. However, turning horses out in knee deep mud with little grass to eat is probably worse than having them in a nice dry stable with a full haynet and we all have to cope as best as we can with the paddocks we have and what the weather chucks at us!


----------



## paulineh (22 February 2015)

Mine are out 24/7 but I do have my own yard and they have field shelters and can get into the yard and stables.

I think that livery yards have a hard job with the demand for good grazing in the summer. so they restrict turnout during the winter.

I am happy for my winter fields to be trashed as they will recover.

Turnout is important both for the horses mental and physical well being.


----------



## nianya (22 February 2015)

My horses have always been out 24/7.  Rain, snow, etc.  Half the time they don't even use the shelter available to them.  I think it's extremely important that horses be out and moving around as much as possible.  We even changed our feeding practices so that they have to move around the pasture to get to multiple hay piles to eat. They are evolved to be moving and in the wild would cover a lot of ground for feed and water.  

I don't even like to stable them at night unless they are injured or ill.


----------



## ljohnsonsj (23 February 2015)

On every single yard I have been on it has been restricted or absolutely no turn out during winter months (In the fields- always had a school to turn out in)

My horses are in full work and on their 'days off' they get turned out in the school to have a blast, or depending on time I will turn out for 15mins before I ride for them to let off some steam. The limited to no winter turnout doesn't effect me or my horses greatly, they get ad lib haylage throughout the day and the younger one (4yo) has a stable toy but the 2 older ones wouldn't entertain one. If I had an old or young horse not in work I would agree no turnout isn't acceptable, some form of movement is needed every day in my opinion.

Edited to add, none of them have any stable vices either, so that's something else 'stereotypical' they haven't picked up


----------



## Hayleighm175 (23 February 2015)

Mine are out 24/7 in summer. In winter theyre in on a night as theyre fully clipped (legs on) but if it happens be be 6 degrees or over all night- theyre out!
Theyre turned out between 7 and 8- and in again between 8 and 9.. so a good 12-14 hours out per day!


----------



## jodean (23 February 2015)

Some horses adapt to being in more easily than others but I think maximum turnout is essential. Apart from anything else, grazing stretches out their backs naturally. You only have to watch a horse graze to see how they enjoy finding that tasty bit of grass.


----------



## luckyoldme (23 February 2015)

Im a 24/7 convert. 
I worked with hunters when younger and they were in 24/7 all winter with an hours exercise a day with a couple of hard days hunting a week. 
My own 25 year old is out in a rug in all weathers after initially keeping him in from 6 at night till 7 in the morning... and he is calm and content..all the problems i had with him like cribbing fence walking and poor social skills with other horses are non existant now. 
He comes in fir a feed and a check under the rugs of a morning..hes desperate to come in for his feed and desperate to get back out again.
I would hate to bring him in over night...but im sure he would cope...but there is no way i would stable him 24/7 other than box rest after illness or injury..especially as he gets older. I think they need to move around!


----------



## lisamunro1324 (24 February 2015)

At the moment where I am it is really cold. My horse is turned out at 7am and brought in at 2. It is quite important horse get some
free exercise around the field. My other 2 live in. Although I always ale sure they have unlimited hay and water so they are happy. If horses live in, I would suggest you change up their feed a wee bit by say changing the chaff. Some horses get sick of what they eat when they only eat their feed and hay, so change it up to make them want to have their feed!!!! 
Hope this helps!


----------



## tabithakat64 (24 February 2015)

Turnout is most important for me in terms of my horses mental and physical well being. 

My two come in for additional feed for a couple of hours each day through the winter months but are out 24/7, in a stable herd, the field has natural shelter and is well drained, 

I would go as far as saying that I wouldn't have a horse anywhere where they couldn't have at least 12 hours turnout in suitable fields through the worst weather and 24/7 through the spring, summer and autumn.


----------



## luckyoldme (24 February 2015)

How Ironic!
Just posted yesterday about my old boy and how he would only come in on box rest...Well he has been flying round like a loony because new horses have been turned out next to him and he is lame..Im giving him today to see if he improves, but it does look like he will be in for a spell of box rest for at least a few days. He has a massive pen and can see his friends in the field..it will be interesting to see how he copes!


----------



## chilledoutpony (1 March 2015)

I stand by turn out! Mine are 24/7 turned out, they get ridden 3 times a week in winter and 5 in summer. There is  restricted grazing and stables on offer no extra charge. I have a 15 and a 4 year old pony and they're both as happy as Larry. They are rugged up and on just the right weights. Mine would get bored in a stable all day! Also I have a friend who had a pony in the stable 24/7 and he devolped stiff joints.


----------



## Tnavas (1 March 2015)

Mine are currently out 24/7. However I have worked for many decades in large yards where horses are permanently stabled. They rarely ever seemed to be distressed or bothered by being stabled for long periods of time.

I do though prefer that they have stables where they can put their heads out into open fresh air. I do not like barn systems. 

Horses in these yards were generally exercised for around, 1 - 1 1/2 hours a day. There was no turnout in several of these places.

One racing stable I worked in turned everything out four around four hours each day. Grass was at a minimum. 

Many horses are stabled so as to regulate what and how much they eat. A racehorse with a gut full of grass is less likely to run as fast as one without.

Turnout needs to be safe and big enough to allow the horse to let off steam safely.


----------



## Welly (1 March 2015)

I belive in turn out every day but sometimes you have to look at the bigger picture. We have land that's is on a slope and in the last couple of weeks has become very wet. Our 3 muck about in the field and slide all over the place so until it dries out a bit they are staying in, but they are ridden out every day.


----------



## Victoria25 (2 March 2015)

My horses are out 24/7 unless its bad snow and come in over night during bad winter months at night. My arab is giddy 365 days a year but manageable - my young TB is the most laid back horse Ive ever seen and can be ridden by a young kid (she's that calm!). 

At this moment in time .... the TB has an injury so she's on box rest (has been now since beg Jan) and even two months have turned her into a nutter. She can now do 20 mins walking per day as part of her rehab which is like trying to lead a dragon on two back legs! My arab who wont part with her stays in to keep her company ... they both wander around the barn twice a day for about an hour at a time whilst I muck out/faff. 

I let me arab 'out' for 10 mins at weekend in the front field to get rid of some energy - she went full gallop into the fence - somersaulted over it and is now in covered in cuts! So now Im playing vet to both of them! 

I would never EVER agree to people keeping an animal such as a horse in a confined space with no turn out. They need to be out (unless for medical reasons!).


----------



## Rouletterose (2 March 2015)

Victoria25 said:



			My horses are out 24/7 unless its bad snow and come in over night during bad winter months at night. My arab is giddy 365 days a year but manageable - my young TB is the most laid back horse Ive ever seen and can be ridden by a young kid (she's that calm!). 

At this moment in time .... the TB has an injury so she's on box rest (has been now since beg Jan) and even two months have turned her into a nutter. She can now do 20 mins walking per day as part of her rehab which is like trying to lead a dragon on two back legs! My arab who wont part with her stays in to keep her company ... they both wander around the barn twice a day for about an hour at a time whilst I muck out/faff. 

I let me arab 'out' for 10 mins at weekend in the front field to get rid of some energy - she went full gallop into the fence - somersaulted over it and is now in covered in cuts! So now Im playing vet to both of them! 

I would never EVER agree to people keeping an animal such as a horse in a confined space with no turn out. They need to be out (unless for medical reasons!).
		
Click to expand...

You can't compare a horse on box rest with no exercise to a horse that is stabled but not on box rest, I have worked on many hunt yards in the past and the horses were never turned out during the hunting season but they were very well exercised including if they weren't hunting that day they were still hacked out. All these horses 11 in one yard I can particularily remember were very quiet happy horses, were not nutters at all were fit and healthy and gave the master or his wife a good day.

I have also worked on two dresage yards where they were only turned out maybe one day a week, the rest of the week they were worked every day and worked hard. These big warmbloods were also very happy, content, manageable horses.

You cant keep horses in I agree unless you work them and keep them mentally healthy as well as physically healthy, sadly there are so many horses now that are kept as pets and hardly ever ridden, this is where the problems occur, unless they are kept totally at grass then of course they should be happy enough. But I do believe that the old saying 'horses need a job' is one of the truest I have ever heard.


----------



## irishdraft (2 March 2015)

I personally would not keep my horses in a stable for 24 hrs, mine all live out 24/7 one hunts & the other is ridden 6 days a week. I am very lucky I have enough grass & turnout to do this & they are not keen even in coming in for the odd really bad weather night. I do think though its what they get used to as I have friends who have their horses in all winter mainly because of heavy clay land & sometimes all they get for exercise is put on the walker whilst being mucked out, I couldn't live with that routine, but the horses seem happy enough.


----------



## xgemmax (2 March 2015)

Mine are out from 7.30 til 5 then ridden in the eves every other day. Keeping a horse in 24/7 is cruel in my opinion and have seen plenty of horses driven mad by it


----------



## Tnavas (3 March 2015)

xgemmax said:



			Mine are out from 7.30 til 5 then ridden in the eves every other day. Keeping a horse in 24/7 is cruel in my opinion and have seen plenty of horses driven mad by it
		
Click to expand...

I've worked in the equine industry for over 40years and have on
Y come across a handful of horses that didn't settle stabled 24/7. The yards I've worked have had up to 100 horses in at any one time. 

I wonder how many you have been involved with to have supposedly seen plenty go mad by being stabled!


----------



## baylover (3 March 2015)

I can't believe this is even a question... It's a vital part of a horses life. Completely disagree with stabling 24/7


----------

